# Airhole



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Do any of you guys use airhole face masks? I am thinking about getting a airtube ergo polar. Any positive/negative experience or recommendations?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure about the tubes, but their regular facemasks are awesome. I dont think i ever go out without them anymore - even in bluebird spring slush (dont like chapped lips/sunburn). Its amazing how useful that little hole is for breathability. I couldnt go back to a normal facemask again

Looking at their 2016 collection there are some awesome designs, but nobody seems to stock them?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> Not sure about the tubes, but their regular facemasks are awesome. I dont think i ever go out without them anymore - even in bluebird spring slush (dont like chapped lips/sunburn). Its amazing how useful that little hole is for breathability. I couldnt go back to a normal facemask again
> 
> Looking at their 2016 collection there are some awesome designs, but nobody seems to stock them?


yeah, they look dope! I was on their website and it looks like you can now order straight from there. It's kinda weird how I can never find them anywhere in person. So by facemask you mean the kind that clips at the back, I think it's called "standard 2 layer"?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, standard 2 layer, velcro to hold it together. I think i have like 4 of them now but the old G-unit is by far my favorite. I really want to see what that Venom one looks like in the new series


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh and postage from Canada to Japan is almost more expensive than a return flight to Canada ($165 for 4 facemasks haha). I need to wait for Japanese or US dealers to start stocking them


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Love the airtubes. I go with the lightweight ones, only time I've wanted something warmer is when the temp is pushing zero. A friend has the regular face mask and only wears it on the coldest days. Just depends how cold you run, but airhole makes good stuff.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Oh and postage from Canada to Japan is almost more expensive than a return flight to Canada ($165 for 4 facemasks haha). I need to wait for Japanese or US dealers to start stocking them


https://www.ambushboardco.com/brand/airhole/airhole-face-masks


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, but they (like a lot of the others) only stock a very small subset of the new range. I am looking for Venom (and possibly Mickey or one of the starwars range for the wife lol)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a standard Airhole Velcro one!!!!!

Best mask I've had is the Blackstrap Balaclava!!!!! 

Doesn't move around, easy to pull down in the gondy etc, doesn't freeze solid, comfortable under the scone dome as well!!!!! 

https://www.boardworld.com.au/products/blackstrap-hood-balaclava-overcast

* Aussie Store Link, so you guys will be able to get them heaps cheaper in the US!!!!!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

alright, I am going to buy the airtube for now, and probably also get the standard kind for the cold days.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The hole keeps the mask from getting wet and cold. I love mine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Had a standard Airhole Velcro one!!!!!
> 
> *Best mask I've had is the Blackstrap Balaclava!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yep!!! I had to buy one from the resort shop one trip when the temps at first chair were -19º with a windchill factor of -35º/40º!!

Naturally they were completely picked over, and the only 2 left was a funky, multi colored, peacock feather print thing! It looked _ridiculous_ on me! _BOUGHT IT ANYWAY!!!_ :lol: 

They are _everything_ Mizu said they are!! Freakin' comfy,.. Warm,.. Convenient, easy variations on how to wear,.. up-n-down for the face portion,… Very thin, so fits well under helmets goggles without bunching!!!

I have since purchased a _MUCH_ "manlier" black one for the up coming season!   :hairy:

I should also mention that altho I haven't used one of these yet,.. I have always like the different warmth and style options availabe from *PHUNKSHUN *facemasks!! 

I will probably try one of these for those days when it _isn't_ -35º below!!! I kinda like *"this one"* for obvious reasons!!! :laugh:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

speedjason said:


> The hole keeps the mask from getting wet and cold. I love mine.


^This.

Plus the unrestricted breathing is nice, and as others have commented, no windburn/sunburn. -30 or +20, if I'm snowboarding, I'm wearing one.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Yep!!! I had to buy one from the resort shop one trip when the temps at first chair were -19º with a windchill factor of -35º/40º!!
> 
> Naturally they were completely picked over, and the only 2 left was a funky, multi colored, peacock feather print thing! It looked _ridiculous_ on me! _BOUGHT IT ANYWAY!!!_ :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol: I was in the same boat when I got mine!!!!!

Only one left was a wood grain one that fitted into my attire like bowl of dog turds in a garden show!!!!!

Still got it, still bust it out!!!!!


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a couple of them. They're a must for super cold days and scaring the crap outta small children in the lift line :hairy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I should also mention that altho I haven't used one of these yet,.. I have always like the different warmth and style options availabe from *PHUNKSHUN *facemasks!!
> 
> I will probably try one of these for those days when it _isn't_ -35º below!!! I kinda like *"this one"* for obvious reasons!!! :laugh:


I'm a big fan of Phunkshun but this thread has me thinking I should try Airhole for my next facemask instead...my lips always get burnt no matter how much chapstick I use and I can't breathe if the mask is over my mouth. Hmmmm....


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Rogue said:


> I'm a big fan of Phunkshun but this thread has me thinking I should try Airhole for my next facemask instead...my lips always get burnt no matter how much chapstick I use and I can't breathe if the mask is over my mouth. Hmmmm....


I obviously have no experience with airhole as I started the thread, but from what I've been reading they seem awesome! If I were you I would definitely give them a shot.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont know if i breath harder than most, or maybe i have really wet breath, but anything other than airhole always ends up all constricting me and/or getting wet and nasty on the inside. Plus, you can eat (most) sweets, and drink from a hipflask with it on (or smoke if you are so inclined).

I got my first one one some clearance sale, but that is the leather look one and too hot for anything but blizzards (and conversely, its awesome for blizzards - snow doesnt stick and NOTHING gets through except for the mouth)


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I'm a big fan of Phunkshun but this thread has me thinking I should try Airhole for my next facemask instead...my lips always get burnt no matter how much chapstick I use and I can't breathe if the mask is over my mouth. Hmmmm....


So what exactly makes you a fan of a facemask that you can't actually wear over your face? Get yourself an airhole, it's such a simple concept but it completely fixes the problems I've had with other masks. I'd never wear anything else.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> I'm a big fan of Phunkshun but this thread has me thinking I should try Airhole for my next facemask instead...*my lips always get burnt no matter how much chapstick I use and I can't breathe if the mask is over my mouth. *Hmmmm....


That's actually the only reason I haven't ordered one of those AH masks. I have 2 Serius masks, a velcro half mask and balaclava. They have air hole openings in them and I've been out with the wind blowing so cold,.. What breeze managed to get thru those holes, still froze my mustache to the damned mask!!  :facepalm1: :laugh:

...however, I'm not bothered by having my other mask's and buffs material pulled up over my mouth. If they're too tight tho, the pressure on the bridge of my nose drives me _"Bat Shit Crazy!!"_ :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> So what exactly makes you a fan of a facemask that you can't actually wear over your face? Get yourself an airhole, it's such a simple concept but it completely fixes the problems I've had with other masks. I'd never wear anything else.


Because it's better than not riding with anything as it keeps my neck warm. I actually get hella hot even if its not directly over my face. I usually pull it up higher on the lift on stormy days. I know, basically using it as a neck mask not face mask haha which is why this particular mask sounds life changing  Sounds like I won't be a fan much longer!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> That's actually the only reason I haven't ordered one of those AH masks. I have 2 Serius masks, a velcro half mask and balaclava. They have air hole openings in them and I've been out with the wind blowing so cold,.. What breeze managed to get thru those holes, still froze my mustache to the damned mask!!  :facepalm1: :laugh:


The problem with those might be how big the area of an area that is vented (and they seem to have the nose open too? I havent had any problems with too much air getting in the hole, and on those times when i am absolutely bombing it you can seal your lips against the hole (oh god did i just type that ), and no more air gets in.

If you get a chance to buy one on sale, its worth trying IMO


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> :lol: I was in the same boat when I got mine!!!!!
> 
> Only one left was a wood grain one that fitted into my attire like bowl of dog turds in a garden show!!!!!
> 
> Still got it, still bust it out!!!!!


I was lucky at the pro shop at pow mow today they had a black and white camo one. Where I live in WA it doesn't get cold enough for a full face mask. But here in Utah it was 5 today with wind chill at negative 15. Bought the bs mask based on this thread and was warm all day.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Oh and postage from Canada to Japan is almost more expensive than a return flight to Canada ($165 for 4 facemasks haha). I need to wait for Japanese or US dealers to start stocking them


I've seen them in Murasaki Sports, specifically the one the in Makuharishintoshin. They wanted something insane for them though, 3 or 4000 yen.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Ygrene said:


> I've seen them in Murasaki Sports, specifically the one the in Makuharishintoshin. They wanted something insane for them though, 3 or 4000 yen.


you know that's about $35 USD right?


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

basser said:


> you know that's about $35 USD right?


Is that how much they normally are in North America?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd pay that much for a venom one or one of the other interesting designs. Not for a plain style though... I've typically got mine on specials, but its not exactly a big amount of cash.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

yeah it definitely depends on the style. If you're getting something heavy duty thats a pretty good price. However, the lower end ones are about $25 which you can get on sale..


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I forgot my aftermarket balaclava at home and was night boarding. Stopped by a rental place looking for a neck gaiter, but remembered this thread, so I picked up a orange airhole air tube (was between that and some other weird one.) fit nice and snug without that sinus pressure crap that some do especially since I have a huge dome. I got a polar one cus I'm a little bitch to the cold. Was comfy all night, no slippage. I know breathing through the nose defeats the purpose, but I do anyways (I have bronchitis and need a protective layer)... fogged up my sunglasses. Thought the hole would make smoking cigarettes easier by not having to constantly pull my mask down the lift... big mistake hahaha. Don't do it, makes the mask smell extremely funky... Great product! felt comfy in 30degree weather even though it's the polar one. Will rock it over my aftermarket balaclava any day. 25$ not on sale I think...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ygrene said:


> I've seen them in Murasaki Sports, specifically the one the in Makuharishintoshin. They wanted something insane for them though, 3 or 4000 yen.


Actually they were more like 6000yen + tax (480yen) at Mura-spo

Screw that. I will wait for the end of this season, or if i see some on Whiskey Militia etc. Picked up a couple on the beginning of the year sales for my [email protected] in Kanda, but as usual, no useful sales for mens stuff.

Jae, if it makes you feel any better that funky smell is how we non-smokers think all smokers smell :grin:
works well for hip flasks and sweets though.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> That's actually the only reason I haven't ordered one of those AH masks. I have 2 Serius masks, a velcro half mask and balaclava. They have air hole openings in them and I've been out with the wind blowing so cold,.. What breeze managed to get thru those holes, still froze my mustache to the damned mask!!  :facepalm1: :laugh:
> 
> ...however, I'm not bothered by having my other mask's and buffs material pulled up over my mouth. If they're too tight tho, the pressure on the bridge of my nose drives me _"Bat Shit Crazy!!"_ :lol:


The key is too much ventilation causes icing, too little ventilation causes moisture. You want the right amount of it as well as the right material.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Actually they were more like 6000yen + tax (480yen) at Mura-spo


:surprise:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I used to not smoke too! I do remember how smokers smell as a kid. lol. The airhole polar tube's interior fabric is some sort of synthetic fleece, and fleece picks up any type of smoke like a sponge. There's the normal smokers smell, and then there's that extremely rancid smoke smell from a person who doesn't shower for a week and lived at a dive bar from the 70's.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have this brand new never used camo Airhole Standard facemask. I use balaclavas so no use for it. Anybody want it? Retails for $35 so call it $20 shipped?


----------

